# Rainbow DTG



## billyhayes21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Guys & Gals
im getting my brand new Rainbow Dtg printer tomorrow the printer comes from germany and is absolutly amazing at the show i saw it in, have any of ye guys got one already cant wait to get stuck into it...


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

billyhayes21 said:


> Hey Guys & Gals
> im getting my brand new Rainbow Dtg printer tomorrow the printer comes from germany and is absolutly amazing at the show i saw it in, have any of ye guys got one already cant wait to get stuck into it...


It is epson 4880 base just print something every day and you good.


----------



## skolsi (Mar 10, 2018)

error remove paper RAINBOW DTG epson 4880
I buy a printer occasion, I change the head, I change the cleaning pump and finally I change the motherboard CA00 MAIN
I can not find a solution
can you help me please


----------

